# Ravens/Crows as pets



## TahneeMaree (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello out there ^_^
SO, I've always wanted a nice intelegent bird as a pet, but parrots LOVE to chew things and tend to make ALOT of noise...

So I thought I'd look into having a Crow, Raven or Magpie as a pet... though I don't know all the legalities and stuff... like needing them on lisence and stuff... OR where to get one even...

(I have a soft spot for these birds but never considered one as a pet until now)

I'd really like to hear from anyone who can help me out with any info on keeping/caring for them... IF I can keep one... ^_^

I would MUCH prefer a Raven because I've read that they're more inteligent and cleaner (correct me if I'm wrong please) 
I know they do make some noise and collect all your shiny things and can peck so please no flaming over the bad things they do... I have and WILL take it all into consideration before juming the purchase bridge... this is just an info fishing expedition at the moment...

Thanks in advance


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 7, 2009)

I have two regulars that come to my place every day ..I dont know wether they are a crow or raven ..is there a differance? and if so what is it ? ..anyway these two are very foreward birds ,one is a little more cautious then the other but cant blame you for wanting one TM they are so beautiful ..the black is gorgeous ..I dont mind the call on these birds either .


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 7, 2009)

I like the ravens, but I also LOVE the song of the Magpie... though if one would sing in captivity I don't know, I've still got a lot of considering to go ^_^ it's no small choice


----------



## brigo (Sep 7, 2009)

Ive always wanted a crow,i love how theyre all jet black..not sure if its legal and if it would be possible..sometimes those birds are savage lol.


----------



## Dipcdame (Sep 7, 2009)

As with Redbellybite, we have regular visitors, all of whom live in the five nests in the huge gum tree at the back of our house......... They are beautiful birds, and they are definitely intelligent/interactive with humans. Two of them have hubby 'trained' to the point that they come and dit on the gable at the front of the house and call, which is his signal to 'get out here with that bread, we're waiting'. Once bread or whatever, is thrown out to them, they pick up two or three pieces and dunk them in the water dish we provide for them too (now the bird bath). They are truly gorgeous birds.


----------



## delljosh01 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi, I've had both crows and magpies. Raised them from babies. The magpie was like a dog, great character. The crows were more aloof. I liked both but prefer the magpies.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/other-animals-5363/raven-care-sheet-67242
A bit of info on Raven s and their care here,for some reason the thread closed, which is a shame
Cheers


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 7, 2009)

So how does one go about getting one/licencing/etc?


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/register/p01389aa.pdf
(page 16)

From this I take that I can only legaly keep an Australian magpie legaly? If I have my license upggraded to being able to keep 2 restricted birds?

Please tell me if I'm wrong, I'm unsure of my understanding of the text.



delljosh01 said:


> Hi, I've had both crows and magpies. Raised them from babies. The magpie was like a dog, great character. The crows were more aloof. I liked both but prefer the magpies.


 

Are captive Magpies a mostly quiet bird except for when they sing? Though I'd LOVE it if one would sing ^_^ 
I suspect that only the males would sing too? or do the females sing too?


----------



## delljosh01 (Sep 19, 2009)

I think both male and female magpies sing. I have known one to talk a bit and whistle tunes. I had alot coming to my home when I lived in SA. They would bring the babies and I'd feed them all. The 2 I raised had fallen out of the nest. They interacted great with all my other pets, the dogs and even my cats didn't worry about them.


----------



## cris (Sep 19, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/register/p01389aa.pdf
> (page 16)
> 
> From this I take that I can only legaly keep an Australian magpie legaly? If I have my license upggraded to being able to keep 2 restricted birds?
> ...



I believe that is the case. Living in Brisbane it shouldnt be to hard to attract wild brids to your yard, some wild birds become used to being fed by humans and hang around like they are pets.


----------



## anntay (Sep 19, 2009)

maggies are great had one for about 1 year sat on a purch next to the front door scared the hell out of ppl when they seen him there. a crow would be awsome bit more noise i think. we released him back into the area he came from once he was better. did the same with a ring tail possum


----------



## Sel (Sep 20, 2009)

My mum has a family of magpies that come visit her every morning, and she saves scraps like chicken wings etc for them and feeds them. They had babies and now the babies come visit too, my mum even named one of the babies "squawker"...its quite funny to watch..they will come right up to the glass door if she doesnt notice they are there... too cute


----------



## Brown_Hair (Sep 20, 2009)

I beleive ravens and bigger than crows (which is how you "can" tell them apart lol). If you had the two next to each other, the raven should be noticibly bigger.
I think i also remember reading that we (in melbourne) only have wild ravens and no crows??
Not been a threatened species i couldnt see why you shouldnt be able keep them if there established in your city or state.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 20, 2009)

Tookie still hangs around our house, lives in a pinetree with his chix.





A couple of Tookie the raven




One more.




He sits on the power lines out the front and sometimes gets left over pinkies.
Cheers


----------



## Ishah (Sep 20, 2009)

hmmm...interesting 1st choice there Tahnee... :|


----------



## Colin (Sep 20, 2009)

Ishah said:


> hmmm...interesting 1st choice there Tahnee... :|



thats what I thought too..
Its the freudian faux pas of the week :lol:


----------



## Mr.James (Sep 20, 2009)

Ravens are meant to be highly intelligent birds? I've though of keeping one as a pet & training it. I think someone said, that we have more ravens then crows here or all ravens no crows, people just call them crows?


----------



## Ishah (Sep 20, 2009)

Jimmy27 said:


> Ravens are meant to be highly intelligent birds? I've though of keeping one as a pet & training it. I think someone said, that we have more ravens then crows here or all ravens no crows, people just call them crows?


 
There are both Ravens and Crows in Australia... And to the untrained eye, or from a distance, they both look exactly the same, and its impossible to tell the difference... But there are minor differences like the hackle feathers? Eye colour i think? and a few other things... Can't really remember, but we learnt the differences in one of my classes at uni last year, for our bird field pracs and stuff... Just cbf atm lol. 

I think they have different calls too... Its in my field guide somewhere... I'll dig it up later and have a look... But most people call both ravens and crows, crows... I think? Unless its in a zoo and they know for certain which one it actually is... 

Haha I think I BSed in one of my pracs that I saw them both? I think sizes is another thing?

And Colin, more like Freudian faux pas of the century!


----------



## stiffler (Sep 20, 2009)

Im also looking to get a pet Crow or Magpie. They are not protected here in SA so thats cool. We had a pet Magpie years ago and they are just the most awesome of birds, nothing else can compare. They are very dog like. She would sit on your shoulder and nibble your earlib while talking to you. She would sit of the window ledge of the front house and guard it. If any strangers came over she would attack them by "snapping" her beak. Truely awesome pets. I dont know anyone who breeds them in captivity, and I just dont know why noone does. If people knew how good they are Gallahs and Budgies would become extinct. lol


----------



## bkn351 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thought i was the only person who has thought these would make great pets,if anyone finds out where to get them please dont hesitate to post it up.


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Sep 24, 2009)

I knew a guy from around here that had a crow, he found it chucked out of its nest as a baby, and he just looked after it from then. It grew up and went everywhere with him.
we go doofing alot and he taught it to fly away at the start of the weekend (in the bush) and come back when he whistled at the end of the weekend. and he trained it not to poop on people and stuff like that.
was pretty awesome.
and apparently it was pretty clean around the house and stuff too.
i have no idea about weather it was legal or whatever - but no-one ever pulled him up on it, coz he loved the bird and the bird loved him, and he saved its life 
but good luck! i hear they are great pets.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 7, 2009)

OK so, as an update to how my search is going...
I got an email back from Eco Access...

-------------------------------------------
Good morning,

Further to your email enquiry, please note that the Australian magpie is listed as a restricted bird. If you have less than 2 restricted birds, you can keep them under a standard Recreational Wildlife Licence. However, if you have more than 2 restricted birds, you must apply for a fully restricted licence.

The Raven or Crow is not a bird that is permitted to be kept as a pet in Queensland, regardless of whether it’s a native or non-native species.

Regards
Kathryn Burdett 
Customer Service Consultant 
Ecoaccess Customer Service Unit 
Department of Environment and Resource Management 
PO Box 15155 CITY EAST Qld 4002 
Phone 1300 368 326 
Fax 07 3115 9600 
------------------------------------------------------

Seems I'm getting a Magpie then... does anyone know where I would be able to aquire one on license?


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 7, 2009)

Check the species list on the license you have already for your reptiles. Here in Vic i believe maggies are on the basic license, might be the same for you guys up there and you won't need to apply for a new license.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 7, 2009)

Red-Ink said:


> Check the species list on the license you have already for your reptiles. Here in Vic i believe maggies are on the basic license, might be the same for you guys up there and you won't need to apply for a new license.


 

I believe that's what was answered in the email from Eco Access?
I can keep upto two on the Recreational Wildlife License that I already have.


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 7, 2009)

Sorry Thanee, I must have misread that I thought you were asking about the license on the last part, my eyes don't see the colour green very well. Try looking for bird clubs around your area it might be a start to point to the right direction.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 7, 2009)

It's cool... 

Has anyone had any experience with keeping Magpies past 2 years old? I've been told that they turn feral after they reach the age of 2... Looking for more info


----------



## herptrader (Oct 7, 2009)

I once rode past a woman on a bike path in Melbourne who was riding with a magpie sitting on her shoulder. She did a bit like a bag lady and wasn't wearing a helmet... but she sure had the magpie well trained.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 7, 2009)

From the bird forum I just joined...

"First of all welcome to the forum.
Magpies make great pets, until they turn around 2 years of age, they go very feral then, and having a bird with a long pointy beak, and not being scared if you, is a recipe for you loosing your vision!
I have kept magpies, dealt with magpies, and know of many people with them, but they are best kept in a large aviary, with a group. Of all the people I know with them, only one breeds them, for the reason that the Channel Billed Cuckoos in the aviary kick teh eggs out and they their in their for the maggies to raise.
You will not find a captive bred magpie, and the chance of being able to keep a rescued one in QLD is very very low, they may be on the lists, but it doesnt mean people are keeping them.
ALso Magpies need a specialised diet with the right Ca ratio which can be hard to find. I do beleive you need to rethink what bird you want, a magpie is not a good First Bird."


----------



## Rach85 (Oct 7, 2009)

Ive raised a magpie, theyre great pets. ours used to fly up and grab the bottoms of the towels on the clothesline and hang upside down. And if someone left a window open in a car, she'd hide in the back seat then wait til they were halfway down the road, and jump on the driver's shoulder. scared the hell out of a few people lol. She used to sing and make noise all the time.But she got really territorial, and started attacking people's toes though. She went from sleeping in an old birdcage, which we left open, to sleeping on the clothesline, to the trees nearby, then one day she just wasn't there anymore. I like to think she found some friends lol


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Oct 7, 2009)

Correct me if im wrong but all Crows in Australia are only found in WA, and all the look-a-likes on the eastcoast are Ravens?


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 7, 2009)

I have no idea... looks like I won't be getting anything though... there is NO info out there on keeping the good-ole Australian Magpie... there are care sheets, but no one breeds them apparently soo everyone who has kept one must have poached them (the vibe I've gotten from people on the bird forums)


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 7, 2009)

Sounds like they are the wombats of the bird world in that they turn feral once turning a certain age. ? 

My dad used to poach and rear birds as a boy in the UK. He had a Rook and a Jay (hence where my name came from). He taught them to talk, and were really tame. After a couple of years though they just joined the wild birds and flew off.


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Oct 7, 2009)

if your after a quiet parrot a princess parrot are pretty quiet, and when they do make any noise it isn't a sqwark.
We also have a few wild musk lorrikeets around our place and they are much quieter than their nosiy cousins the rainbows.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm not allowed a parrot... I'd be happy with a cockatiel and even though our aivary ones have babies all the time I'm not allowed to have a tame parrot in the house because of the noise...


----------



## GOOBA (Oct 7, 2009)

talk to ur locale vet and offer to raise any injured or orfend baby crows, ravens, or magpies 
i have a beautifull magpie that will come in and sit on my lap or seat beside me untill i get up and find her some food in the pantree. no idea how the hell she got so tame.


----------



## shane14 (Jan 28, 2010)

ive been interested in crows for awhile, there is tons around my school. Very noisey. always have a good look at some of them when i walk past, didnt think many only ppl were interested in them as much as me


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Jan 28, 2010)

technically ravens are crows - ravens in aussie and crows in usa - same bird.
go the magpie(crap team) but very smart birds


----------



## marcmarc (Jan 28, 2010)

I once had a crow/raven whatever, it was really noisy and I didn't really think it was suitable as a pet bird. Magpies seem to be the way to go, I'd love one. You can't buy them but if you ever became a wildlife rescuer (should be an organisation in you state) you would most likely end up with one as the babies are always falling out of nests etc, and you'd be helping the birdies!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 29, 2010)

When I was raising Tookie, the noise was constant and almost sent me crazy.
Its a horrible sound and its no wonder mother raven always looks distracted.
I do like the predator noise they make as cris mentioned though.
To bad young ravens dont do it.
Id do it all again though because ravens rule.


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 29, 2010)

A friend of a friend had a pet crow once (Australian Raven, but we call them crows. They're the ones with the bristly chin feathers, and their call is an "ark" and a gurgle). This was many many years ago before the EPA had anything to do with anything. They raised it from a baby, and it used to follow the kids up the road to school, then fly home. Come school out, it would be waiting there at the gate to walk them back home. He used to warm them about snakes, and any other dangers that might be about, and it was as loyal and as friendly and as intelligent as any dog could have ever been! He lived to the ripe old age of 20 human years!!

I also have another friend who is a WIRES bird carer, and she's had many baby crows, and hundreds of magpies (and peewees and tawny frogmouths to name a few). One crow I remember became very tame, and loved sitting on my sholder while I was visiting. He kept looking me in the eye, and his eyes were that beautiful blue colour!! He kept croaking whenever he wanted a bit of my bread, and he was so beautiful!

We have a family of magpies that live with us (in the garden). They bring around their babies every year, and we feed them, they take the food from your fingers sometimes. They never swoop us, but they swoop everyone else who walks past our yard, which is pretty funny to watch)! One day I heard this car alarm, and it was really close, so I went outside and there was the mother magpie, calling away! I sat there and listened for ages, she could mimick a crow, a butcherbird, a noisy minor, a car alarm, what I think was an electric saw, a cockatoo, and all kinds of other birds I can't remember. It was amazing!!

I've known magpies to be tame after their 2nd year. The males go a little wild, but the females are better. Many years ago, before I was born, my parents found a baby magpie who was extremely tame. He adopted them and would sleep inside a little box every night, and wake them up singing in the morning. Eventually Mum got pregnant with me and they couldn't keep him anymore (don't ask me why, I wasn't born yet!) so he went to live in a nearby wildlife park where he became one of the "teachers helpers" to teach people more about native wildlife. Here's a pic from an old slide we've put on the computer.





You could always become a WIRES volunteer, caring for birds, and reptiles!  That way, if they called you up and said "we've got..." and you didn't want to take care of it, you wouldn't have to.
Or you can always go raid a nest...watch for the parents though, and wear a full protective body suit!!! I've been swooped (and got a nasty head wound) by magpies when I was young, and even a couple of crows while trying to pick their fledging up off the ground


----------



## Lonewolf (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok i'm probably mistaken or something but i've noticed some of the crows/ravens have blue eyes and others have brown? Is that a possible way of telling apart or is it just a random thing?


----------



## edwardnsw (May 18, 2010)

Hi,

Im looking for a raven, magpie or crow (or similar) for a music video were filming this monday in Granville NSW

Can anyone help or point me in right direction ??

Thanks

Edward
0410 185 461


----------



## Troy06 (May 18, 2010)

there is a man in gundagai that has an albino magpie and he is breeding them he is 40min from me
they would be the ones to get


----------



## edwardnsw (May 18, 2010)

*Raven/crow/magpie needed for video shoot*

Hi,

Im looking for a raven, magpie or crow (or similar) for a music video were filming this monday in Granville NSW

Can anyone help or point me in right direction ??

Thanks

Edward
0410 185 461​


----------



## jamesn48 (May 31, 2010)

I live in SA and there are two types of corvid, Australian Ravens and Little Ravens, they are difficult to tell apart at first glance however although corvids look the same they have major behavioral differences. Little Ravens live in small flocks while Australian Ravens live territories all year round and when they call they appear to have a beard. Little Ravens also eat much more vegetable matter. The forest raven has a thicker bill and a shorter tail, Torresian crows are mostly rainforest dwellers and have white feathers revealed when the wind blows on them as do little crows, which have a proportionatly smaller bill.


----------



## malcolmh (Oct 9, 2011)

*found a crow*

yesterday my wife and i were driving when we nearly hit a baby crow on the road it could not fly and is way too young to be out of the nest we took it home and luckly we have a huge avary not being used atm and we were going to take it to the bird refuge the next morning ....
this morning we found our son in the avary feeding it hamberger patties and the crow sitting perched on his shoulder .. so if you can keep crows in western australia we would like to know as this ones a ripper

crows are very noisie as we have found out we have kept roosters at one time and i would say the crow is just aa anoying as the rooster they are scavangers so mostly eat anything they can

once this crow is able to fly we will be letting it lose hopfully it sticks around


----------



## AusReptiles88 (Oct 9, 2011)

All I can suggest is that you call DESQ TahneeMaree and ask them what you can do. Just some little facts I thought i'd throw in as well 
- Ravens have blue eyes unlike crows, and crows are not native to Australia
- Crows, Ravens etc.. all belong to the Corvid family, corvids are the smartest bird family.


----------



## ianinoz (Oct 9, 2011)

Why not. If you get to associate you with food and learn to trust you, I can't see any reason crows and ravens might be pets.

I've befriended the local magpies and they can be very cheaky and they follow my wife and I around like puppy dogs and sometimes you nearly trip over them. They've been known to follow inside too and then walked back out when their curiousity has been satisfied.

Ravens, crows and magpies are incredibly cleavour birds and they are great at problem solving , and great fun to watch when they are playing with each other on the lawn.

Our birds become friendly when we had a cat, they would steal the cat food , and become so very friendly. They taught their babies to be the same , and their babies taught ther babies.

I would want keep them in a cage or avery though. Not fair on the birds.



malcolmh said:


> yesterday me and my wife were driving when we nearly hit a baby crow on the road it could not fly and is way too young to be out of the nest we took it home and luckly we have a huge avary not being used atm and we were going to take it to the bird refuge the next morning ....
> this morning we found our son in the avary feeding it hamber patties and the crow sitting perched on his shoulder .. so if you can keep crows in western australia we would like to know as this ones a ripper



Wow, maybe if you give it the run of the back yard .


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 9, 2011)

Malcolm you wouldn't be able to keep that particular bird legally as it's a wild bird and therefore must be returned to the wild HOWEVER magpies, crows, etc will generally live where they get a good wicket so if you raise this little one and then release it directly to your backyard(I prefer a soft release where they have their regular cage to retreat into but can chose their freedom when ready) chances are it will decide to live in your backyard. My handraise magpie used to trot around the backyard and help me garden


----------



## Jackrabbit (Oct 9, 2011)

TahneeMaree said:


> Hello out there ^_^
> SO, I've always wanted a nice intelegent bird as a pet, but parrots LOVE to chew things and tend to make ALOT of noise...
> 
> So I thought I'd look into having a Crow, Raven or Magpie as a pet... though I don't know all the legalities and stuff... like needing them on lisence and stuff... OR where to get one even...
> ...



not an expert on birds but I think you will find a Raven is part of the Crow family, which includes Ravens, Jays and Magpies.

So a Raven is a Crow but a Crow doesn't have to be a Raven.

for a bit of trivia, speak with the British Royal family as they have been keeping them for centuries as there is a superstition that if they let the Ravens die the royal family will fall.

Enjoy


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 9, 2011)

so raven :: Tookie 1.08 video by ssssnakeman - Photobucket

an old thread deserves an old clip of tookie.
Lovely noise huh, imagine this noise everday ..all day ..getting louder and louder as the bird grows.
now imagine this lasting for more than a year.
Just want to make sure you know what your getting yourself into if you decide to raise an orphaned raven chick..


----------



## leviathan (Oct 9, 2011)

we have had a pair of crows visiting our work everyday without fail for atleast 4 or 5 years the big male is missing an eye we named them eric and shelly from the movie the crow, there awesome, we even hand feed them and all, and shelly will catch food mid air if you throw it up for her, and so far they have raised 3 lots of chicks as far as we know, fantastic animals!!


----------



## SteveNT (Oct 9, 2011)

Crow mob is Australia's gift to the rest of the world. They evolved here.

I kept maggies as a kid (stolen from the nest, though not without personal injury) and I know now I was wrong but they are brilliant animals. Very friendly and intelligent and not hearing the chortle of a magpie is one of the very few things I miss living in Darwin. Highly recommended if you can get one legitimately.



ssssnakeman said:


> so raven :: Tookie 1.08 video by ssssnakeman - Photobucket
> 
> an old thread deserves an old clip of tookie.
> Lovely noise huh, imagine this noise everday ..all day ..getting louder and louder as the bird grows.
> ...



Ha ha. Sounds like the martians in MARS ATTACKS!

I love crows when they're talking. Especially the creaking noises that featured in Predator!

In every Aboriginal language I have come across so far they are called Wark or Wark Wark


----------



## lilley43 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi guy's. I'm in Tassie and live in a rural area. We have a large bird called a currawong and I am currently feeding one that has an injury to her beak. She comes down to the front of our house every morning and afternoon and I feed her with bread, meat and kitchen scraps. Because of her injury she scoops her beak across the ground to pick up the food offered. She knows when it is safe to come down as we have two large labradors and she won't venture down when they are around. She is highly intelligent and is getting more and more game every day. Do you guy's have this type of bird on the mainland and do they have another name as if you could have one they are an amazing animal Cheers liley43


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 10, 2011)

Aww, this made me miss my Jet so bad. I raised a young raven myself, he (or she, I never did get the bloods to find out which), was a 'soft release' in my backyard, I never intended to keep him in an aviary. While he was young he was in a cage at night for his own protection as we had a heap of magpies and cats around, but during the day he used to cruise around the backyard.
He became attached; used to look out for me, follow me to the supermarket, if I came out into the back yard he'd swoop down from his favourite tree and land on my shoulder. I never found him feral or noisy or aloof; he reminded me of a tiny feathery labrador. Every morning when I went out he used to hit me full in the chest and clamber up to my shoulder and nibble on my ear, really gently. He was funny too; if he was thirsty he used to gape his mouth and stick his head on the side, and a couple of times on really hot days when he wanted a bath he spread his wings, flopped his head and flattened out on the grass. The first time he did it I freaked out and thought he'd just up and died for some reason lmao!
He was different with different people; always gentle with me, but he was a little rougher with my husband, used to tug on my mother-in-law's pants legs, was unsure about my father-in-law so he'd just jump on his lap, and he'd chase my kids around (never threatening, they'd be cracking up and if he caught them he'd tug on their clothes). One of my mates who had a bit of a phobia used to come over and he'd swoop over her to get to the table then caw, cheeky little bugger.
He's with a friend in the Riverland now, circumstances changed suddenly so we had to leave to New Zealand. It totally broke my heart to give him up, but he knew how to forage, fly and defend himself as I'd never kept him in a cage except for when he was really young, and it had to be done.
Amazing birds, but I'm never getting another one. I couldn't give it up again if I had to and I don't want to take the chance.


----------



## Morgwynn (Oct 10, 2011)

lilley43 said:


> Hi guy's. I'm in Tassie and live in a rural area. We have a large bird called a currawong and I am currently feeding one that has an injury to her beak.



We do have currawongs on the mainland. They are lovely.

But please do not feed wild birds bread. It's not good for them at all. Probably the best thing to give them is bits of mince rolled up in little balls.


----------



## Firedrake (Oct 13, 2011)

AusReptiles88 said:


> Just some little facts I thought i'd throw in as well
> - Ravens have blue eyes unlike crows, and crows are not native to Australia



Wrong, sorry. I had a baby crow that fell from a nest at boarding school, it had the bluest eyes, he sat on my shoulder for a good couple of hours until the teacher caught us. If you watch ssssnakeman's video of Tookie the raven, his eyes are brown.

Maggies are awesome pets, we used to rescue them when they fell out of the nests. We fed them mostly wheat and some mince and they always came back when released, one of them, Swoopy, even brought her babies back with her.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 14, 2011)

Raven eyes go from brown to white as they age


----------



## ianinoz (Oct 14, 2011)

Firedrake said:


> Wrong, sorry. I had a baby crow that fell from a nest at boarding school, it had the bluest eyes, he sat on my shoulder for a good couple of hours until the teacher caught us. If you watch ssssnakeman's video of Tookie the raven, his eyes are brown.
> 
> Maggies are awesome pets, we used to rescue them when they fell out of the nests. We fed them mostly wheat and some mince and they always came back when released, one of them, Swoopy, even brought her babies back with her.



Yep. Magpies know a soft touch when they see one. 

Can be very cheaky, even wonder inside behind you if you aren't careful. 

Love having them visit my yard and sometimes I'll toss them a treat. They are hilarious when they are playing on the lawn.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;RduGdop2Flc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RduGdop2Flc[/video]

I worked at the MotoGP on the weekend and got called out to this little guy who had 
spent the night on the racetrack.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Oct 17, 2011)

i have tried uncessfully for years to find a C.D. of the rural sounds of India, particularly those crows" cawing " lie on the bed and close eyes and imagine i am there....am quite sure no such CD exists


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 18, 2011)

The gang of about 6 ravens here make their song in the morning and 
I love the noise now although it drove me a little crazy at 1st. 
They are all welcome here and the neighbours must be horrified by 
the sight of the big black birds sitting on all the corners of my house and along the front fence, 
lol.


----------



## ianinoz (Oct 21, 2011)

One of my regular visitors.






Loves having a go a lamb roast bone, I save these for the magpies when I do roast leg of lamb for the family. Often there are 4 or 5 magpies "chewing" on the bone.


----------



## WildBuna (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi

In Australia there are:

2 types of crow: Torresian Crow (Corvus orru) and Little Crow (Corvus bennetti) and 
3 types of Raven: Australian Raven (Corvus coronoides); Little Raven (Corvus mellori) and the Forest Raven (Corvus tasmanicus)

The distribution etc can be found on the Birds Qld site but here is a summary:

Torresian Crow: Widespread – more tropical northern Australia. Large variety of habitats 
Little Crow: West of Great Dividing Range. Prefers drier areas
Australian Raven: Relatively widespread distribution.
Little Raven: Mainly large south / southwestern area of Australia. Open country,
Forest Raven: Restricted distribution in NSW, Vic, SA, Tasmania.

These birds also have different coloured eyes, calls and behaviours. I have one in my bathroom right now and I'm pretty good with bird IDs and yet I'm still debating which one it is. Once it is in better health and calling more it will be easier. One thing they do have in common they are very smart birds!



AusReptiles88 said:


> All I can suggest is that you call DESQ TahneeMaree and ask them what you can do. Just some little facts I thought i'd throw in as well
> - Ravens have blue eyes unlike crows, and crows are not native to Australia
> - Crows, Ravens etc.. all belong to the Corvid family, corvids are the smartest bird family.





TahneeMaree said:


> Are captive Magpies a mostly quiet bird except for when they sing? Though I'd LOVE it if one would sing ^_^
> I suspect that only the males would sing too? or do the females sing too?


Magpies learn calls and other behaviours when young. If you keep a magpie next to crows without other magpies around it will start crowing. They also learn social behaviour - which is why you can see them playing on their backs with other young magpies. When you raise them they will wait behind things and launch at attack on your shoelaces etc unless you play with them! They are great fun! But I'm pretty sure you can't keep them - well not in Qld anyway...


----------



## Chadeash (Jan 12, 2012)

i think its really cruel to keep a bird as a pet, chuck them in a cage and clip their wings. they should be in the sky


----------



## Jeffa (Jan 12, 2012)

Chadeash said:


> i think its really cruel to keep a bird as a pet, chuck them in a cage and clip their wings. they should be in the sky


I have approx 20 canaries, do you give me permission to release them in the wild?


----------



## WildBuna (Jan 12, 2012)

Chadeash said:


> i think its really cruel to keep a bird as a pet, chuck them in a cage and clip their wings. they should be in the sky



I agree in principle (with all animals not just birds!)...and the world would be a better place if it could always be that way...however as a wildlife carer I have come to realise that sometimes it is necessary for the birds own safety. I get birds that fly in wanting to go back in the cage because they haven't learnt how to survive in the wild. Mind you I do have a massive walk in aviary so they do have free flight and I have and am teaching them to harness, free fly and forage or hunt. After all as a carer the main aim is to get them back in the sky! 

But with some like a bright yellow cockatiel that that flew in I would be signing it's death warrant if I released it...I would eventually like to have an even bigger flight area (1/2 to 1 acre - with 3 permanent cockatiels and whatever wildlife I get in - short term only they all get released) but it costs a lot of money (a lot may even be an understatement!). 

I also have an adopted Quaker who comes from south america so I can't release him - he can't go into the flight aviary because he is very territorial and screams the place down if I'm not there...so I have built him an outdoor aviary with a 'cat' bird door to come inside...he flies around the house and finds me when he wants attention, tells everyone what to do (literally he talks like you wouldn't believe!)...sometimes I think we are lucky he lets us into his house! lol 

But I have rescued some really sick birds because they have been kept in little cages (breeders and pets) and it really is a disgrace! It took me over 6 mths to get one of the most gorgeous galahs I've even known to come out of her cage without being terrified - she had been in a cage under a house for 7 years and it wasn't much bigger than her! I moved her temporarily to a much larger cage straight away but she would not come out of it (we always left the door open). I'm not sure what her life had been like before that as she was an older bird and had at least 3 previous owners (2 had passed away). She also had a massive growth from too many sunflower seeds and not enough movement (an operation and a diet change fixed that). In the end she owned the house and never went back into another cage...but she could never get the hang of flying very far no matter how much we practised...so other than a free walk outside a full release outside was out of the question. She was a really loving bird with kisses and cuddles for all and a need for scratches- not a mean bone in her body! I do think many people often under estimate the feelings and intelligence of our fellow creatures! 

Treat others as you would wish to be treated should go for everything not just other humans!


----------



## cathy1986 (Mar 6, 2017)

This is my bird jack hes a raven

View attachment 20170224_080446.jpg


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 6, 2017)

cathy1986 said:


> This is my bird jack hes a raven
> 
> View attachment 320103


I like ravens too,Ive always loved the black feathers,blue eyes and their call,magpies and currawongs also.These birds are so smart and have a huge vocabulary unlike stupid birds like pidgeons who say nothing but Brrr,Brrr,Brrr all frikkkin day long


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 6, 2017)

Not really fair to measure the birds intelligence on their vocab. 
Dogs don't talk, they certainly learn plenty. 


I briefly had an Australian Raven that was hand raised before finding him another home with another Raven (they're legal in SA as unprotected). 


Smart birds, I'd say not as "calm" as larger ravens you see in captivity overseas. Seemingly more erratic. 

Got pretty tired of the meat caching pretty quickly lol. 
Things like turn away for a second, and he's pulling up the edge of the carpet to cache food. 

He was full on, a lovely bird, but you'd certainly be kept on your toes long term... And I am an avid (black) cockatoo freak, so high maintenance personalities aren't new to me lol.

The poop is also much more difficult to deal with than parrot poop. Much more urate.

He was the animal that finally made the husband well and truly go, it's the bird or me! And he has put up with some real oddities from me. Venomous snakes, possums, a screaming husband hating cockatoo, eels etc. He couldn't do the raven haha.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Mar 6, 2017)

... talk about dredging up long dead threads....

Wonderful cleaver birds, love to watch them working out problems (to get that tasty morsel inside) and when young and playing in my yard .... is very clear they have real sense of fun.

I have no doubt that they would tame up nicely and make very good pets too.


----------



## princessparrot (Mar 7, 2017)

redbellybite said:


> I have two regulars that come to my place every day ..I dont know wether they are a crow or raven ..is there a differance? and if so what is it ? ..anyway these two are very foreward birds ,one is a little more cautious then the other but cant blame you for wanting one TM they are so beautiful ..the black is gorgeous ..I dont mind the call on these birds either .


Ravens have white eyes and "beards" whereas crows don't and usually have black eyes


----------



## EmmaPotato (May 16, 2017)

I'm glad this old thread is still (somewhat) active! Would really love a raven as it is my dream pet. However I didn't see anything regarding the OPs post about the legalities of keeping them and where to get one. I live in Tasmania and found a page about keeping native birds as pets, but it was extremely vague and didn't contain an exhaustive list of which birds fit into which categories. As for getting one, do people even breed them? Or would I just have to be lucky to find one that needed rescuing?


----------



## MANNING (May 17, 2017)

I read this a long time ago a thought it was an awesome thought. Birds with similar intelligence teach other birds their tricks. Wouldn't be a stupid idea. 

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=87878028


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 17, 2017)

vampstorso said:


> Not really fair to measure the birds intelligence on their vocab.
> Dogs don't talk, they certainly learn plenty.



I wasn't judging pigeons intelligence by their vocab,but it is well known that pigeons are one of, if not the most stupid of birds


----------



## MANNING (May 17, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> Pigeons are one of, if not the most stupid birds


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 9, 2017)

Chadeash said:


> i think its really cruel to keep a bird as a pet, chuck them in a cage and clip their wings. they should be in the sky


Captive bred birds like budgies for example simply don't know any different... I have a 3 year old budgie who can talk like an 8 year old kid, he wouldn't even know he's a budgie... His wings have never been clipped and he can fly throughout the house wherever and whenever he wants... His quality of life is amazing and inside the house is all he's ever known and will ever know... he'd last all of 3 minutes if he flew out the front door into the world beyond.



My ultimate pet bird would be a Superb Lyrebird...


----------



## SpottedPythons (Nov 10, 2017)

Agree with AP - for one thing, I have my Quaker Parrot (non-native, South American) in a cage suitable for a large parrot, and her wings are not clipped so she can go anywhere in the house. Two, she's escaped before (when a visitor's kid teased her till she attacked. The kid tried to run outside and the parrot chased.) and she panicked. Absolutely freaked out. Flew in circles, then landed in a tree, calling us urgently. Got her back easy as anything, cause she was trying to come to us. Now we keep the door locked when letting her out around strangers. Three, I can't let her go, because she's a South American bird. Biosecurity risk. And finally, she's handraised. As we found out from her little "adventure" outside, she'd never survive. She believes she's a little human. She needs us for companionship, as a highly social and intelligent animal.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Nov 10, 2017)

i'll be getting an alexandrine parrot(quite large indian species of parrot) and will have it in a walk in aviary which i'll have to fix up a bit, releasing non-native birds or any captive bred animal is the most idiotic thing i've heard of.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 10, 2017)

My next bird will be a sun conure, I think they are awesome.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Nov 10, 2017)

i decided to go with a bigger bird, but yes they definitely are.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Nov 10, 2017)

Sun conures are known for the legendary amount of decibels they can produce...


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 10, 2017)

SpottedPythons said:


> Sun conures are known for the legendary amount of decibels they can produce...


Meh, as a kid I had a Corella.... they are LOUD.


----------



## Shaggz (Nov 28, 2017)

I have wanted an Eclectus for years, Have had my name down on a couple of waiting lists for hand reared and haven't managed to get one yet. I now have a neighbour across the street that has an Eclectus and when they aren't home and it starts up I really have to reconsider if I could put my new Neighbours through that when I move .


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 28, 2017)

Shaggz said:


> I have wanted an Eclectus for years, Have had my name down on a couple of waiting lists for hand reared and haven't managed to get one yet. I now have a neighbour across the street that has an Eclectus and when they aren't home and it starts up I really have to reconsider if I could put my new Neighbours through that when I move .


My mate has a green male Eclectus... interesting how with this species, it's the females who are brightly coloured and the males are drab.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Nov 28, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> My mate has a green male Eclectus... interesting how with this species, it's the females who are brightly coloured and the males are drab.


 i prefer the green of the males with the colourful underwings, a long with males generally being better pets.


----------



## GBWhite (Nov 28, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Meh, as a kid I had a Corella.... they are LOUD.



I've got one. Got him as a baby 25 years ago. And they sure are loud. Typical Corella and quick to pick things up as well. He swears like a trooper (don't know where he got that from), sings (does a pretty good George Ezra, Budapest), dances (Queen is his favourite), goes off at the kids, calls the neighbour's cat them tells it to go home, knows our cars etc...etc. Great source of entertainment but LOUD.

Cheers,

George


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 28, 2017)

Shaggz said:


> I have wanted an Eclectus for years, Have had my name down on a couple of waiting lists for hand reared and haven't managed to get one yet.


Give John Turner from The Bird Place a ring. He often has hand reared eclectus parrots; I'm pretty sure he does a lot of them himself. We got our boy from him.
And yes, the males do make the better pets; for some reason, the females are harder to tame down.
We also have a green cheek conure, a moustache parrot, 2 Indian ringnecks, 2 budgies, and a cockatiel (technically our son's, but I'm pretty sure she will live with us forever). And quail, but they are breeders for the snakes.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Nov 28, 2017)

my utmost wanted bird would be a macaw, just a bit expensive, for both them and their cages....lol.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Nov 28, 2017)

You know, when eckies were first discovered, they tried to breed them but couldn't? It took them ages to figure out that the two species they were trying to breed were actually male and female.


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 28, 2017)

There's size and plumage differences in the eckies from various Pacific Islands, and the native Australian one is different again I believe.


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 28, 2017)

The Australian one is larger but I understand most of the captive bred Eckies are of the Solomon Islands species.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 28, 2017)

GBWhite said:


> I've got one. Got him as a baby 25 years ago. And they sure are loud. Typical Corella and quick to pick things up as well. He swears like a trooper (don't know where he got that from), sings (does a pretty good George Ezra, Budapest), dances (Queen is his favourite), goes off at the kids, calls the neighbour's cat them tells it to go home, knows our cars etc...etc. Great source of entertainment but LOUD.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> George


Mine would immitate the industial telephone ring from my dad's trucking depot at 5am every morning... So loud. Lol



Imported_tuatara said:


> my utmost wanted bird would be a macaw, just a bit expensive, for both them and their cages....lol.


Mine would be a cassowary. Better than a guard dog.


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 28, 2017)

Aussiepride83 said:


> Mine would immitate the industial telephone ring from my dad's trucking depot at 5am every morning... So loud. Lol
> 
> 
> Mine would be a cassowary. Better than a guard dog.


I would choose a cassowary any day  I did my cert 3 husbandry manual on southern cassowaries and they are mean pieces of work  but my trainer has hand reared them up to 2 years old before they become deemed “dangerous” and are no longer allowed as a pet


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Nov 28, 2017)

don't exactly want my pet to be able to paralyze me quicker than i can run away...


----------

